# Shimano Saragosa - Any good???



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

Has anyone seen or got one of these? A quick lowdown would be great.
I'm thinking of getting the 14000FA to replace the Spheros which is getting old.

Cheapest local price I can find is $435 but in the USA it's only $299.

http://www.anglers-proshop.com/product_ ... uct_id=585

Schematic looks good - Pretty similar to the spheros but an extra bearing and a few odds and ends:

http://fish.shimano.com/publish/content ... agosa.html


----------



## fishnfreak (Jun 22, 2007)

mate i just bought the spheros 14000FA and i wish you had posted this a week earlier


----------



## L3GACY (Sep 2, 2007)

fishnfreak said:


> mate i just bought the spheros 14000FA and i wish you had posted this a week earlier


Just to rub it in I might have to get myself one of these.... even if i do think overheads are far superior reels for kingies :twisted:.


----------



## Astro (Nov 27, 2006)

L3GACY said:


> fishnfreak said:
> 
> 
> > mate i just bought the spheros 14000FA and i wish you had posted this a week earlier
> ...


you'll never get an AI like that!!!! ;-)


----------



## L3GACY (Sep 2, 2007)

Astro said:


> L3GACY said:
> 
> 
> > fishnfreak said:
> ...


I'll never get an AI unless I win the lotto. You obviously didn't hear that after seeing one out on the water I'm not interested, not unless I can have 2 yaks.


----------



## fishnfreak (Jun 22, 2007)

not interested?? how come.

reel looks the biz though Spooled. I reckon it would be a good substitute for the spheros. From the look of the body, it could be the yank version of the spheros.


----------



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

Fishnfreak - Don't worry mate, the Spheros won't let you down (It took me 2 years to grind the drive gear).
Also, the bearing and drag upgrade are a worthwhile investment. I just called Dunphy Sports and they reckon the Saragosa has a Stella handle, are you interested in buying my current Stella handle for the Spheros if I go down the Saragosa path?

Gatesey - Thanks, I'll send Tugga a PM (Good luck in Eurpoe we'll miss ya)


----------



## L3GACY (Sep 2, 2007)

fishnfreak said:


> not interested?? how come.


After seeing Drewboy trying to catch snook I can see some serious damage being done if I'm trolling for tuna or kingies in open water. I just dont trust it for trolling, also the sail isn't high enough, Drew mentioned that the little knobs on hats can be particularly annoying because the sail always catches on it. Guess who wears a hat every time he is out on the yak.

Anyway back to the reel. The 18000 is actually lighter than the 14000 AND they're the same price... Is there then any reason why you would want the 14000?


----------



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

L3GACY said:


> Anyway back to the reel. The 18000 is actually lighter than the 14000 AND they're the same price... Is there then any reason why you would want the 14000?


Good point L3G :?


----------



## L3GACY (Sep 2, 2007)

spooled1 said:


> L3GACY said:
> 
> 
> > Anyway back to the reel. The 18000 is actually lighter than the 14000 AND they're the same price... Is there then any reason why you would want the 14000?
> ...


Just quietly they might be the same price in the link you supplied (US) but ship them over to Australia and the price difference rises from $0 to.... wait for it... $110. That said AU$339 seems like a very good price for the 14000 to me.

Prices from Motackle.


----------



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

L3GACY said:


> spooled1 said:
> 
> 
> > L3GACY said:
> ...


My sentiments exactly - Given the extra frieght costs and wholesaling, I would have expected a fair price in an Australian retail store would be $385-$399. In this instance I'll take a risk and go with the USA dealer warranty and pay $40 shipping.


----------



## fishnfreak (Jun 22, 2007)

Spooled1, i have sent my Spheros away for the full upgrade already, should be back today.


----------



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

Today I picked up a Saragosa 18000 for $379 locally. They had it in stock and the price was exactly where it should be rather than the stupid $110 convenience tax.

Good news, it accepts a Spheros 14000 spool and it has a meaty Stella handle. The drag feels more Stella like and is easier to access via a simple retaining clip without having that tricky plastic cover lid. Best way to sum it up is a beefed up Spheros with a bit of Stella tech. If you did a full Spheros bearing, drag and handle upgrade, I think they'd both be pretty close in performance. Drag feels nicer but they always do when they're brand new. There is no reverse switch (thank God) and they reckon the gears are a bit tougher. Good to have the interchangability on the spools and handle too.

For the $$$ a Spheros drag and bearing upgrade would satisfy most uses for $120 less. If you wanted a Stella handle, the Saragosa is probably worth the extra pennies. Because I've already got a handle, I probably would have been better off getting another Spheros but who cares, it's a new reel.


----------



## Dave73 (Dec 3, 2006)

I havent done much research into the Saragosa, as I'm pretty right for reels in this class for now.
I do know they are making better reels lighter. So this advantage over the Spheros 14000 might give it the edge!

Dave


----------



## JWF (May 8, 2008)

I just hope the drag clicker on the saragosa spool is tougher than that on the spheros and thunnus spools.

When u turn the spool upside down, its the little metal bit attached to a spring and the spool itslef - ie not replaceable - if it snaps the drag still works but no drag noise - Ive had two go on me recently. Maybe when Shimano/dunphys get more disgruntled folk like myslef sending back spools time and time again they will sort it out - I believe it has something to do with where the parts are made now.

Dont get me wrong - I love shimano gear and these reels but when I pay good $ I expect quality and to their credit they have stuck to their warranty committments thus far.


----------



## fishnfreak (Jun 22, 2007)

the saragosa's drag clicker is replacable.


----------



## JWF (May 8, 2008)

excellent


----------



## L3GACY (Sep 2, 2007)

Went looking for one in the city. Sold out but able to get within 2 days when I place my order. Dropped Buff's name and he said he'd be able to do the 18000 for $345. I'll go and pay him a visit next week to get myself a sexy new reel. Will no doubt be using him in the future.


----------



## Astro (Nov 27, 2006)

L3GACY said:


> Went looking for one in the city. Sold out but able to get within 2 days when I place my order. Dropped Buff's name and he said he'd be able to do the 18000 for $345. I'll go and pay him a visit next week to get myself a sexy new reel. Will no doubt be using him in the future.


what about the AI...stop it legacy...keep focussed mate....eye on the goal.....

and what do you hope to catch with that in adelaide....snook don't get that big....


----------



## L3GACY (Sep 2, 2007)

Astro said:


> what about the AI...stop it legacy...keep focussed mate....eye on the goal.....


Come on Astro keep up. It went from AI to Stealth Express and now I'm hopefully about to snag me a BFS at a bargain bin price.



Astro said:


> and what do you hope to catch with that in adelaide....snook don't get that big....


Three words. King George Whiting.


----------



## Astro (Nov 27, 2006)

L3GACY said:


> Astro said:
> 
> 
> > what about the AI...stop it legacy...keep focussed mate....eye on the goal.....
> ...


oops...out of date.....  

when i first started whiting up here after SA i was letting them all go because i kept thinking they were too small....


----------



## L3GACY (Sep 2, 2007)

Astro said:


> when i first started whiting up here after SA i was letting them all go because i kept thinking they were too small....


Exactly why I want to get my yak over to Eyre, spent a fair bit of time in a mates boat over there... KG's that put our 40cm metro catches to shame.


----------



## Astro (Nov 27, 2006)

L3GACY said:


> Astro said:
> 
> 
> > when i first started whiting up here after SA i was letting them all go because i kept thinking they were too small....
> ...


i used to do a fair bit off port hughes..both BIG KGW and BIG Snapper


----------



## beefs (Jan 30, 2006)

Hows the Saragosa going Spooled? Am thinking of one to go on a Jigwrex for jigging/livebaiting/trolling. What benefits do the Stella have over them - can pick up a Stella for $AUS200 more delivered.


----------



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

beefs said:


> Hows the Saragosa going Spooled? Am thinking of one to go on a Jigwrex for jigging/livebaiting/trolling. What benefits do the Stella have over them - can pick up a Stella for $AUS200 more delivered.


Ay Beefs, You get a lot more bling for the extra $200. Especially because you're jigging rather than yakking if you can afford, go the Stella. If you were using it more for yakking maybe the Saragosa because there's less components to worry about and easier to maintain. I'd love a stella but can't afford.

I still haven't tested the Saragosa properly. Only took it out once and didn't see any action. It feels nice.


----------



## beefs (Jan 30, 2006)

Thanks Dan - will be interested to hear how it goes all loaded up.

Ahh bling...its amazing how the bling infection slowly descends. I was disgusted with myself not all that long ago when I paid for a shimano stradic - $220 I think it was. Now sub $600 for a stella seems like a bargain :? :lol: I always figure though that if I do buy one then I intend on having it for the rest of my days.


----------



## KingsRule (Sep 14, 2005)

Just be careful though, the price difference between the 18000 and the 14000 is about $100, but it only holds an extra 28m of line... :?


----------



## L3GACY (Sep 2, 2007)

KingsRule said:


> Just be careful though, the price difference between the 18000 and the 14000 is about $100, but it only holds an extra 28m of line... :?


I'm starting to learn that all depends on where you buy it from. Some retailers aren't out there to rip you off.


----------



## karnage (Jan 18, 2006)

nearly bought one yesterday but then learnt it dosnt have a sealed drag :shock: . this cant be good 4 yak fishin.


----------



## beefs (Jan 30, 2006)

Do many reels out there have a sealed drag? I know all my current reels don't (at least they're easy to get to and clean :lol: ).


----------



## karnage (Jan 18, 2006)

good point . the stella and even the sustain do.
the old model stella(fa) is pretty cheap from the usa now. im gonna leave it a while and think about it.


----------



## beefs (Jan 30, 2006)

karnage said:


> good point . the stella and even the sustain do.
> the old model stella(fa) is pretty cheap from the usa now. im gonna leave it a while and think about it.


tell me about it...I saw them for $AUS590 delivered the other day. Shame he didnt have a 20000 in stock ;-)

editooh scrap that - just checked...he now has 20000s. :shock: ....... :? ......  ....... :twisted:


----------



## karnage (Jan 18, 2006)

beefs said:


> tell me about it...I saw them for $AUS590 delivered the other day. Shame he didnt have a 20000 in stock
> 
> editooh scrap that - just checked...he now has 20000s. ....... ...... .......


i was thinking of a smaller size. a reel that size i probaly wont use after dhi trip.
but im worried about line capacity on the 6000 and 8000.
i found the 6000 on sale for $471! plus postage. http://www.tackledirect.com/
apperenty it fits the 8000 spool but not sure how much 50lb braid it will hold?

what site are you looking at?????????


----------



## beefs (Jan 30, 2006)

Yeah i'll use mine for popping and jigging from the boat so its worthwhile - defintely not worth getting a big size if you won't use it again.

The site I go to is an ebay store called Shimreels - Jarvis the bloke on there seems to be good. Said he'll do me a 20000 for $620 delivered. That price you got for the sale stella 6000 is a sweet deal - careful if your going to get it and buy a second spool (8000 size) for it though... you're probably looking at $AUS150 just for the spool! What do you want it for though? Even with the 8000 spool i'd think you'd only get between 120-150m of good quality, thin 50lb braid on it. http://www.anglerscenter.com/reels_shim ... lla-fa.htm

That site gives the line capacities of the FA models - it says 185m of 20lb on the 8000. Hard to tell though...wish everyone would go to PE ratings for line so we could actually tell the true capacity! For trolling/popping I don't think it's enough line...you'll cast 70m of that off easily with a good rod and big popper - leaving a grand total of 50-80m to play a big fish!


----------



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

An 8000 is probably a pretty good size eggbeater if used exclusively off the yak. I personally like the 14-18000's because I've had a couple of experiences where I've lost 1/2 a spool before finishing the first run. This doesn't happen often but when it does, you know about it. As an example, in January 50lb braid was pouring off my reel even though I was being towed at nearly 12km/h for just under 2 minutes. This was a monster wahoo (I suspect).
Using 50lb braid, an 8000 will handle just about everything and allow you to get into a comfortable tow without losing too much line on most fish. A bigger spool gives you a bit more time to figure something out if you hook a monster.


----------



## Dave73 (Dec 3, 2006)

"Hard to tell though...wish everyone would go to PE ratings for line so we could actually tell the true capacity!"

Good point Beefs... I'm looking at the new Caldia Kix Custom series, the 3500 they give capacity in PE, when the 4000 they give capacity in mono! Slight variations seperate these 2 reels.

As for the debate for a 8000 10000 or 20000 size stella, I'm having that dilemma myself.

Cheers Dave


----------



## beefs (Jan 30, 2006)

Dave73 said:


> "Hard to tell though...wish everyone would go to PE ratings for line so we could actually tell the true capacity!"
> 
> Good point Beefs... I'm looking at the new Caldia Kix Custom series, the 3500 they give capacity in PE, when the 4000 they give capacity in mono! Slight variations seperate these 2 reels.
> 
> ...


the companies are getting better - it makes so much sense I don't know why they haven't all just done it straight away :?

Shouldn't be too hard to decide on a Stella - the difference between the 8000 and 10000/20000 is pretty big in terms of size and line capacity. Then get a 10000 if you want high speed retrieve ratio (popping etc) or the 20000 for increased line capacity and lower ratio (jigging/cranking big fish in). Whatever you get it will be oh so sweet ;-) :lol:


----------



## Dave73 (Dec 3, 2006)

beefs said:


> the companies are getting better - it makes so much sense I don't know why they haven't all just done it straight away :?
> 
> Shouldn't be too hard to decide on a Stella - the difference between the 8000 and 10000/20000 is pretty big in terms of size and line capacity. Then get a 10000 if you want high speed retrieve ratio (popping etc) or the 20000 for increased line capacity and lower ratio (jigging/cranking big fish in). Whatever you get it will be oh so sweet ;-) :lol:


I hear you mate.. The thing is, I'd like all of them! I have a good argument for getting an 8000 for local jigging and medium popping  A 10000 for overseas popping  and a 20000 for the heavyweights :shock:

We really need to start up a tackle syndacate and have a pool of gear for when the occassional need arises!
This could lead to terrible TAA syndrome...or divorce :? :?


----------

